# Aluminum rims for RV?



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

Anyone have a good outlet to recommend for Aluminum rims. The white spoke metal dont last on the coast. 15inch 5 lug nut rims.

Thanks,,,


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Discount tire would probably be your best bet. Take your spare off and take it in and they can measure it for lug pattern and width then if you dont like their price at least you know what you need and you can start searching. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

lx22f/c said:


> Discount tire would probably be your best bet. Take your spare off and take it in and they can measure it for lug pattern and width then if you dont like their price at least you know what you need and you can start searching.
> 
> Sent from lola my personal assistant.


X2 It's what I did for both my RV's.


----------

